# Mid West sub available



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

I am available to be a sub in noth Iowa, souther MN, or Wisconsin. I do a lot of plowing here is east central Iowa, but am ready am able to get to where you need me. New equipment and insurance provided.


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

I am ready to go if anyone needs me, call me at 319-330-7306..
Lets see some snow!!!


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I think you responded to my other web page thread Thought with your area code that you may be a C.R. , Waterloo, Iowa city person. I would like to use you but kind of far away to come to Dm just to plow do'nt you think?


----------

